# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Robotec

## robotec

hiện tại bên mình cần tuyển 02 người : điện , tự động hóa.
02 thợ tiện.
mọi chi tiết liên hệ: 0912624447
WWW.robotec.vn

----------


## robotec

Hiện tại bên mình đang cần tuyển 10 công nhân, có 5 cơ khí, 5 điện công nghiệp.
- Yêu cầu tốt nghiệp trung cấp hoặc tương đương 3/7 trở lên.
- 4 kỹ sư, 2 cơ khí, 2 điện tự động hoá.

----------


## Nam CNC

Anh Vinh làm ăn lớn rồi , xin chúc mừng anh. Mong anh cũng tự giới thiệu về doanh nghiệp của mình, biết đâu anh em có cơ hội hợp tác cùng nhau trong nhiều dự án.

----------


## robotec

- Bên mình làm từ 2007
Giới thiệu về công ty

    Công ty Cổ phần Công nghệ tự động và rôbốt là một công ty chuyên hoạt động trong lĩnh vực tự động hóa cung cấp các máy móc thiết bị, dịch vụ và vật liệu phục vụ trong lĩnh vực hàn, cẳt kim loại, gia công cơ khí và các hệ thống tự động. Với đội ngũ cán bộ, nhân viên có kiến thức sâu rộng về công nghệ cũng như thiết bị, có kinh nghiệm lâu năm trong nghế, sẵn sàng tư vấn để khách hàng có thể lựa chọn được những giải pháp tối ưu cho công việc yêu cầu trong lĩnh vực hàn, phục hồi kiểm tra không phá huỷ và gia công kim loại… Chúng tôi cung cấp các dịch vụ đào tạo kỹ năng vận hành thiết bị, tay nghề tới tận nơi khách hàng yêu cầu.

                        CÁC SẢN PHẨM VÀ DỊCH VỤ CHÚNG TÔI CUNG CẤP:

*Máy cắt GAS/OXY, PLASMA, Laser  (với các chủng loại bằng tay, tự động, chép hình, điều khiển CNC)

* Dây chuyền hàn dầm I-H

*Máy hàn hồ quang tay, máy hàn TIG, MIG/MAG

*Máy hàn điểm, hàn tiếp xúc, hàn lăn, hàn đối đầu, máy hàn bulông, máy hàn tự động dưới lớp thuốc bảo vệ.

*Dây hàn, thuốc hàn, que hàn, điện cực hàn TIG, điện cực carbon…

*Các phụ tùng thay thế, dụng cụ phụ trợ cho hàn và cắt

*Máy cưa vòng, máy vát mép tôn, máy vát mép ống, máy đột, máy cắt tôn, máy chấn tôn…

*Máy tiện, máy phay, trung tâm gia công CNC.

* Hệ thống máy cắt dây khuôn mẫu…

*Tư vấn chuyên môn về thiết bị và công nghệ, đào tạo chuyển giao công nghệ và cấp chứng chỉ cho thợ hàn

            Tất cả các thiết bị và vật liệu hàn nêu trên đều do nhà sản xuất hàng đầu thế giới trong lĩnh vực hàn và cắt kim loại: Nhật Bản, Mỹ, Italia, Anh, Đức … cung cấp. Đó là các hang sản xuất thiết bị lớn: Mazak, Panasonic, Koike, Hypertherm, CEA, Mannings, Weida, UTP… Thiết bị đựơc thiết kế với công nghệ kỹ thuật hiện đại nhất, giảm mức tiêu hao năng lượng (với công nghệ inverter), nâng cao chất lượng (kỹ thuật hàn xung, điều khiển bằng logic mờ, mạch điện tử thong minh nhân tạo)…

            CHÚNG TÔI HOẠT ĐỘNG TRÊN PHƯƠNG CHÂM: GIÁ CẢ PHÙ HỢP-CHẤT LƯỢNG QUỐC TẾ-PHỤC VỤ TẬN TÌNH CHUYÊN NGHIỆP

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Tuấn

Hay quá, bên em làm mấy cái việc hàn xì inox linh tinh, bác chủ hôm nào rảnh cà phê tí bác ui. Em cũng ở Hà lội  :Smile:

----------

robotec

----------


## robotec

Hiện tại bên mình đang tuyển CN lắp đặt cơ khí

----------

